# 1.8 8v - Engine Rebuild



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

Cheers all,

I'm looking to rebuild my 1991 Jetta GL, 1.8l 8v. 

This would be my first rebuild, and I honestly don't really know what I'm doing, but I can assure you that I have time, patience, and lots of willing friends who somewhat know what they're doing. Besides, how hard could it really be?

I was wondering if there was someplace I could go where I could find a step-by-step process of rebuilding my engine? Like overall cost, parts needed, tools needed, etc.

I'm looking to do this within the next month or so, so all the help and advice would be greatly appreciated!

- lbsft


----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm sure if you search you will find someone who took the time to lay it all out for free on the Internet, but I don't know of any place. I suggest buying a book, it doés not have to really be for Volkswagens. A repair manual breaks down most parts and provides torque data also, so a repair manual is almost a must too. Tooks are for the most part standard metric tools except for the head bolts. Some special tools may be required depending on just how much of a re-build you want to do. Of course if machine work is required then it is best to take the part(s) to a shop rather then buy some expensive machines.


----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help man. 

Anybody know of any links?


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you doing just the bottom end, or refreshing the top as well? Are you doing a full on built motor or just refreshing the old?

Let's assume you already pulled the engine out. Here's a quick starting guide:

1 strip engine to the block and head, pull all brackets, flanges, manifolds, oilpan, etc, etc
2 separate the block and head
3 at this point you should bring the block and head to a machine shop to assess it. They'll check for tapered and out of round cylinders, flatness on the block and head, bearing surfaces, etc etc. You will need to get this done since rebuilding a block and/or head that is out of spec is pointless.
4 With this information you'll be able to build a parts list of things you need. Maybe you'll get luck and only need a hone and some new rings and bearings. Maybe you'll need to have the cylinders bored, the deck flattened the head decked, etc, etc. If the crank needs anything more than a micropolish, don't bother. Just get a decent used crank for a few bucks. If the cylinders need to be bored out, now is the time to upgrade to those 84mm pistons if that's your thing.
5 In addition to the main shortblock goody list that you now have, you'll want to add a new oil pump to it, along with a water pump and your timing belt goodies, also a complete gasket and seal kit and some headbolts.
6 Moving on to the head, you should at least replace the stem seals. If it was me, I would get a 3 angle grind and back cut the valves as well.
7 After the machining is done on the block you'll need to clean it, yes even though they hot tanks it and it's all sparkly. There will still be bits of metal and other nasties in there. Google for a rundown of the procedure. This is a very important step that is skipped by a lot of people.
8 assemble

For tools you'll need your basic sockets, wrenches, hex sockets, torque wrench, and a Bentley. If you have the room, pick up a cherry picker and engine stand. It makes life a lot easier. If not you may be able to rent them from your local autoparts store. The Bentley will have the rebuild procedure mapped out for you in there along with all the torque specs which need to be followed.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

The best route is to take a engine machine shop class at a community college or trade school.

A big part of rebuilding an engine is measurement and having good measuring tools.


----------



## lbs_ft (Jan 16, 2010)

I rebuilt a 350 a couple years back, and I used a master rebuild kit from Summit Racing. It had all the gaskets, seals, pistons, etc. All the parts that needed replacing basically. 

Anybody know where I can get one of those for a 1.8 8v? I can't seem to find one, been searching all damn day. 

Thanks


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

germanautoparts.com and autohausaz.com had most of the parts I needed to do everything but crank bearings and crank seals. This includes rod bearings, head gasket, intake/exhaust gaskets, and various coolant o-rings. 

I took the head to a shop since it needed machine work anyway so they took care of valve grinding and guides/seals installation. 

Looking back, you are right, it isn't that complicated. The accessories and hosing are what really slowed me down. 

You need a Haynes or Bentley manual - if you're doing an engine rebuild, you are in this car for the long haul. So either or both of these books are good investments. Your local library might even have one.


----------



## FeetyPJs (Nov 7, 2009)

ttt


----------

